# Score This Arrow for Prag Please



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Prag was in the shoot off tonight. We had a hard time scoring his last arrow for some reason. We could use some help scoring this one.:wink:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*10x*

looks like a 10x from here!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I call it a 9 at 2 o'clock.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

zero, he touched it

did i win?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

xring1 said:


> looks like a 10x from here!


Ding - Ding - We have a winner. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Monkey is correct actually 

But I would say if Moparmatty isn't correct it's a point less....

Prag your bow is red....you don't need red on your arrows also. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Monkey is correct actually
> 
> But I would say if Moparmatty isn't correct it's a point less....
> 
> Prag your bow is red....you don't need red on your arrows also. :wink:


I "always" choke when it comes to the sit down round.  But that shot was a whole lot better than the arrow I ran to and retrieved that No_Red_Ed was trying to take a pic of. After Ken at COS moved in the new location, he laid out some ground rules - $50 if you shoot the ceiling - $100 if you shoot a light fixture. Thank goodness, he didn't list a price for holes in the side walls. :zip:  (Amazing where an arrow will go when it's not on the lizard tongue).


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I "always" choke when it comes to the sit down round.  But that shot was a whole lot better than the arrow I ran to and retrieved that No_Red_Ed was trying to take a pic of. After Ken at COS moved in the new location, he laid out some ground rules - $50 if you shoot the ceiling - $100 if you shoot a light fixture. Thank goodness, he didn't list a price for holes in the side walls. :zip:  (Amazing where an arrow will go when it's not on the lizard tongue).


Ha! So wait, you shot one that wasn't up on the rest? Didn't I read just last week or sometime that you also shot the bow once without an arrow on it? Now the boys at the club tell me I suffer from A.D.D. but dang Prag, what are you thinking about when you shoot? 

I'm just jerkin your chain by the way. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RchurE said:


> Ha! So wait, you shot one that wasn't up on the rest? Didn't I read just last week or sometime that you also shot the bow once without an arrow on it? Now the boys at the club tell me I suffer from A.D.D. but dang Prag, what are you thinking about when you shoot?
> 
> I'm just jerkin your chain by the way. :wink:


If would be worth your time to drive to Raleigh one Thu night just to see what I have to put up with in order to shoot a few arrows. You'd think these guys would learn to respect their elders.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If would be worth your time to drive to Raleigh one Thu night just to see what I have to put up with in order to shoot a few arrows. You'd think these guys would learn to respect their elders.


Ha! I hear ya. Give ya a hard time do they?


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

i would say its a 10...1/2 to 3/4 out


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RchurE said:


> Ha! I hear ya. Give ya a hard time do they?


You just can't imagine and add to that, TWELVE - that's right - 12 text messages from Mac bragging on his 295 13X score that he "shot" with NO witnesses - all while I'm trying to get in a rhythm.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You just can't imagine and add to that, TWELVE - that's right - 12 text messages from Mac bragging on his 295 13X score that he "shot" with NO witnesses - all while I'm trying to get in a rhythm.


Mercy! 12 messages? Just start replying back with those nekked fat women that everybody always texts around. That'll stop him. :rofl:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Gee Prag, I was shooting beside you , with your phone ringing off the hook and still scored my arrow.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

RchurE said:


> Mercy! 12 messages? Just start replying back with those nekked fat women that everybody always texts around. That'll stop him. :rofl:


He probably couldn't handle the nekked ones - maybe I'll send him this.


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

:chortle:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If would be worth your time to drive to Raleigh one Thu night just to see what I have to put up with in order to shoot a few arrows. You'd think these guys would learn to respect their elders.


:nod: In_the_red_Ed is enough by himself to take you totally off your game...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :nod: In_the_red_Ed is enough by himself to take you totally off your game...


You got that right, but I got to give him a little credit - he shot his first ever 3 spot round WithOUT an 8 last Tue night - thus his new name No_Red_Ed.:wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> He probably couldn't handle the nekked ones - maybe I'll send him this.


*
That Hottie would splash all of the water and MAC out of his hot tub.....

Arrow Score: ....."PREGO"...It's in There!!! :wink:*

.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You just can't imagine and add to that, TWELVE - that's right - 12 text messages from Mac bragging on his 295 13X score that he "shot" with NO witnesses - all while I'm trying to get in a rhythm.


:set1_rolf2: Only you guys (and maybe B' Ho) would be bragging on a 295 13X game....... I figured the Sack man for a 296 15x shooter. :becky:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> :set1_rolf2: Only you guys (and maybe B' Ho) would be bragging on a 295 13X game....... I figured the Sack man for a 296 15x shooter. :becky:



Its a start. With all the new bows here in Raleigh Area, maybe the scores will improve. :thumbs_up


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

psargeant said:


> :nod: In_the_red_Ed is enough by himself to take you totally off your game...


Hey RchurE...they should try shooting with Shane! :wink:
He is a real hoot to shoot with...funny guy!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

With Prag dry firing his lizard last week and shooting the wall this week, we are going to get him training bra for his new bow. :mg:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Firstmaxx said:


> With Prag dry firing his lizard last week and shooting the wall this week, we are going to get him training bra for his new bow. :mg:


I think your money'd be better invested in helmets for the others.. :nod: :mg:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> I think your money'd be better invested in helmets for the others.. :nod: :mg:


Your right Glue, We are giving him his own line to shoot so the rest of us can take cover. :chimpeep:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Respect?*



pragmatic_lee said:


> If would be worth your time to drive to Raleigh one Thu night just to see what I have to put up with in order to shoot a few arrows. You'd think these guys would learn to respect their elders.


That'll be the day those guys you shoot with respect anyone, much less their elders!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> That'll be the day those guys you shoot with respect anyone, much less their elders!!!!!!:wink:


Respect my Arssss, Prag is our local Brown Hornet. He knows more about archery than all the rest of us put together. He's our Dear Abby.:wink:


----------

